# Ordered a CSM



## Final Strut (Mar 20, 2015)

WoooHooo. I ordered a 36" Panther Mill 2 last night. Now I just need to get a slightly longer bar and a rip chain before it gets here. At the moment I only have a Stihl 038 Super so I am only going to step up t a 20" bar but I bought the bigger mill just in case I would happen to come across a deal on a bigger saw. 

I guess while I wait for it I can get a saw buck built so I get the logs off the ground and get my logs staged. My first project is going to be to cut red pine slabs from all of the beetle killed pine that my landlord took down around my house. I will be using the slabs as a low budget log siding on my chicken coop.

The best part of all of all of this is that momma paid for the mill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats Scott !


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 20, 2015)

Very cool, hope we get to see it run once you get it set up. Heck, maybe bring up some big walnut for you to play with. Now you have to tell the management you need a fork lift. 

Graybeard

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice going Scott, now I can show this to the boss, and play "see what Scotts wife bought him!" 
I know, I know, good luck with that right? 
Have fun!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 20, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Very cool, hope we get to see it run once you get it set up. Heck, maybe bring up some big walnut for you to play with. Now you have to tell the management you need a fork lift.
> 
> Graybeard


Did you see that big lift in my yard when you were here for the gathering? When I told my landlord what I was planning to do with all of the logs he said when I get ready to let him know and he will bring the battery back over for it and let me use it.  If I think of it this weekend I will have to put up a pic of the old beast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 20, 2015)

Boy, if I didn't already have my 038 I would be really tempted to go look at this saw. I would only be gaining about 5-6 cc with this though. 
http://madison.craigslist.org/tls/4940572451.html


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 20, 2015)

One thing to think about. Where the oil & fuel caps are when you update.
That 041 you would have to pull out of the cut to refuel.


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 20, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> One thing to think about. Where the oil & fuel caps are when you update.
> That 041 you would have to pull out of the cut to refuel.


Good call David. I never would have given that a thought. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats Scott! Fun times ahead!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> Nice going Scott, now I can show this to the boss, and play "see what Scotts wife bought him!"



Her reply: _Then go find yourself a wife like Scott has. And good luck with that. In the meantime get that snow off of my driveway . . . . _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats Scott,
I am sure you will tons of fun.
Dave


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 7, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Did you see that big lift in my yard when you were here for the gathering? When I told my landlord what I was planning to do with all of the logs he said when I get ready to let him know and he will bring the battery back over for it and let me use it.  If I think of it this weekend I will have to put up a pic of the old beast.


I forgot that I was going to take a pic of this dinosaur. It is an old Petibone. I am hoping that my mill will be here within the next week or so, so I guess I better get after my landlord to bring the battery over so I can skid the logs out of the brush.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I forgot that I was going to take a pic of this dinosaur. It is an old Petibone. I am hoping that my mill will be here within the next week or so, so I guess I better get after my landlord to bring the battery over so I can skid the logs out of the brush.
> View attachment 76018


Is that thing modified??? I had one when i first started the mill up and it had the same set up on the lower end but that lift portion of the machine looks either much newer than any of the pettibones pix I have ever seen. It looks like they cut off the straight mast portion added in the modern lift and then re-welded the straight mast onto the added portion.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 7, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Is that thing modified??? I had one when i first started the mill up and it had the same set up on the lower end but that lift portion of the machine looks either much newer than any of the pettibones pix I have ever seen. It looks like they cut off the straight mast portion added in the modern lift and then re-welded the straight mast onto the added portion.


I am not sure on any modifications. I wasn't even sure what make it was until I found a Pettibone tag on it by the steering wheel.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2015)

I've never seen one like that either. It might be old but it looks like it will still do a lot of work. It's a little too high to be a really good low impact skidder but it'll do. Cool!


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 7, 2015)

That thing will telescope straight up about 35 feet. I watched my landlord and his dad top some of the pine they took down and it was pretty sketchy when they got it up that high but it got the job done.


----------

